# Another one for the boys - BOOB SLIP



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.wimp.com/1934/


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

It may be the joke in it's self, but all I get with the Wimp links is a blank screen.
John


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I thought advertising and self promotion were not allowed on this site :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
PMSL

Keith


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Giok.
You need to allow them time to load. 
This may be a time problem if you do not have broadband.

Sharon


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Can never understand on the "Mans Show" it full of womens bits, but in America, you have to hide them, whats the point?
Maybe they are just 14 year olds heavily disguised :wink: :lol:


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

How did she ever get the idea that she could do that ? :roll:


----------

